# Nuova proprietà: è partita la macchina del fango.



## Il Re dell'Est (12 Settembre 2016)

Riporto per sommi capi l'editoriale odierno di Criscitiello (si, proprio lui) che su TMW afferma concetti clamorosamente lucidi e condivisibili. Vi invito a leggere e commentare.

"Innanzitutto la vecchia proprietà spera, com'è logico, che la nuova faccia peggio in modo tale da non offuscarla. D'altronde 30 anni non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, *in tutto questo tempo stringi rapporti con la stampa, banche, uomini del calcio, tifoseria organizzata. Ma Fassone sta facendo un lavoro importante. Quale? Piazza pulita.
Questo è l'unico modo per fare il bene della società. E infatti, puntualmente, è partita la macchina del fango*. 
Il Milan in mano agli interisti! Roba che manco all'asilo... i dirigenti, infatti, non hanno colori. Galliani era juventino ed ha fatto la storia del Milan. Se Fassone ha scelto Mirabelli è per un unico motivo: ha avuto le palle di scegliere un vero DS.
*Quelli che invece si erano proposti, o che avevano fatto chiamare da amici politici o imprenditori, ci sono rimasti male.* 
Fassone, secondo noi, ha trovato la persona giusta per il mercato del Milan. Sapete perchè? Perché chi lo conosce sa che aveva fatto relazioni positive su Murillo e Brozovic, negativa su Kondogbia, aveva chiuso per Milik un anno fa e prima ancora Aubmeyang. In Brasile addirittura aveva fatto doppietta: Gabriel Jesus-Gabigol. 
*Fassone questo non lo ha dimenticato e quando ha dovuto scegliere il DS lo ha fatto basandosi su questo, sulla meritocrazia. Dio esiste*. Mirabelli ha fatto la sua gavetta, non ama apparire in pubblico, le foto che circolano in rete sono molto vecchie. Ogni anno va per due mesi in sud america e le partite vuole vederle sui campi, non si fa consigliare da procuratori o da amici. Ausilio sa di aver perso molto, ma per ora si appoggia con Kia. 
Quindi si, possiamo dire che Fassone è Marotta e Mirabelli è Paratici. Manca ancora un presidente come Agnelli e una bandiera alla Nedved. *Ma la bandiera serve? Beh, se sono quelle di questi giorni, la risposta è no. 
E parlo di Albertini che posta fotine, e Costacurta e Ambrosini che preferiscono restare a Sky dove guadagnano bene e non hanno responsabilità o pressioni. Rimane Maldini che però sembra aver declinato. Prima il problema era Galliani, adesso invece? Forse manca la voglia di farsi il mazzo*, se Maldini vuole la tavola è bella apparecchiata, ma forse lui non è la persona giusta. Anche perché un grande giocatore non è mai un grande dirigente. Nedved e Zanetti incidono pochissimo all'Inter e alla Juve. 
Come Del Piero, altra bandiera a chiacchiere che parla del Milan senza conoscerne nulla. La Juve lo ha segato perché per la società è stato soltanto un calciatore che cercava più soldi e quindi lo hanno spedito in Australia. 
*Il tifoso deve capire che quasi mai quello che vede è reale. Molti calciatori si nascondono dietro la loro grandezza ma poi usano le società come bancomat.*"


----------



## koti (12 Settembre 2016)

Quoto anche le virgole, la penso esattamente come lui.


----------



## ScArsenal83 (12 Settembre 2016)

Ricopio il mio post scritto sotto la discussione sul tweet di Albertini....

Guardate...dico la mia anche a costo di essere defenestrato da questo forum...la battuta di Del Piero? Magari fosse vera...preferirei mille volte Javer Zanetti che ha dato anima e corpo in campo e sta dando anima e corpo in società nonostante l'inter di Thoir non se la passasse granché piuttosto che le nostre prime donne...da cui mi sento tradito...perché per aiutare a far risalire i nostri colori mi sarei gettato anche nel fuoco piuttosto che fare sparate del genere o pretendere posto di prima classe in società...un po di umiltà non farebbe male alle nostre "leggende"..


----------



## Coripra (12 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Riporto per sommi capi l'editoriale odierno di Criscitiello (si, proprio lui) che su TMW afferma concetti clamorosamente lucidi e condivisibili. Vi invito a leggere e commentare.
> 
> "Innanzitutto la vecchia proprietà spera, com'è logico, che la nuova faccia peggio in modo tale da non offuscarla. D'altronde 30 anni non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, *in tutto questo tempo stringi rapporti con la stampa, banche, uomini del calcio, tifoseria organizzata. Ma Fassone sta facendo un lavoro importante. Quale? Piazza pulita.
> Questo è l'unico modo per fare il bene della società. E infatti, puntualmente, è partita la macchina del fango*.
> ...



Che dire... sottoscrivo in toto.


A leggere delle reazioni isteriche (sì! Isteriche, perchè una persona che ambisce ad una posizione di "bandiera attiva" del Milan, dovrebbe essere sempre in grado di ragionare prima di parlare) dei grandi ex-giocatori (in primis Albertini da cui non mi sarei mai aspettato una siffatta caduta di stile) c'è solo da ricordare il vecchio motto "meglio soli...".


----------



## BossKilla7 (12 Settembre 2016)

Incredibile, sono d'accordo su ogni virgolettato soprattutto quello che riguarda le bandiere senzapalle. 

Meglio così cmq, quando vinceremo sarà più godereccio appogiargli le palle in testa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2016)

Sottoscrivo col sangue. Se queste sono le bandiere (Costacurta e Albertini), allora preferisco gli interisti. 
Si vede che in questi ultimi trent'anni, più che milanisti abbiamo avuto berlusconiani.


----------



## Butcher (12 Settembre 2016)

Per la prima volta in vita mia sono d'accordo con Piscitiello. Bravò!


----------



## wfiesso (12 Settembre 2016)

incredibile ma vero... concordo su tutto


----------



## Fabius.85 (12 Settembre 2016)

Sono totalmente d'accordo con Criscitiello (per questa volta almeno). Prima si diceva che i cinesi non esistevano, poi che erano poveri o che non "erano pesci grossi", adesso, che il bonifico é arrivato anche in anticipo, si dice che questi cinesi stanno interezzando (scusate il neologismo" il Milan. Tutto ciò è disgustoso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Settembre 2016)

Incredibile anch'io sono d'accordo
in generale non ho mai capito perché necessariamente un grande giocatore debba divenire un grande dirigente.
i due più grandi capitani della nostra storia, Rivera e Baresi si sono dimostrati dirigenti mediocrissimi.
Come si dice a ognuno il suo mestiere


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Settembre 2016)

Bel pezzo, lo condivido in pieno


----------



## beleno (12 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Riporto per sommi capi l'editoriale odierno di Criscitiello (si, proprio lui) che su TMW afferma concetti clamorosamente lucidi e condivisibili. Vi invito a leggere e commentare.
> 
> "Innanzitutto la vecchia proprietà spera, com'è logico, che la nuova faccia peggio in modo tale da non offuscarla. D'altronde 30 anni non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, *in tutto questo tempo stringi rapporti con la stampa, banche, uomini del calcio, tifoseria organizzata. Ma Fassone sta facendo un lavoro importante. Quale? Piazza pulita.
> Questo è l'unico modo per fare il bene della società. E infatti, puntualmente, è partita la macchina del fango*.
> ...



Mah, oramai il mondo del web è così. Si sparano iperboli, chi la pensa diversamente è un paria. Non conosco Criscitello. Spero per la sua credibilità che abbia informazione precise sulla mancanza di incisività di Nedved e Zanetti, le cui rispettive società saranno felicissime - immagino - di stipendiarli inutilmente. La parte sottolineata la trovo grottesca, addirittura "un grande giocatore non è *mai* un grande dirigente".


----------



## Jaqen (12 Settembre 2016)

Pazzesco.

Non vedo l'ora che tutto questo finisca, ridateci il Milan.


----------



## Black (12 Settembre 2016)

Complimenti a Criscitiello!! d'accordissimo con lui, su tutto ma proprio tutto!


----------



## Doc55 (12 Settembre 2016)

Una delle poche occasioni in cui mi trovo del tutto d' accordo con Criscitiello. Il DG e il DS non hanno maglia, come ormai anche calciatori ed allenatori. Detto questo la bandiera e' utile solo per trasmettere lo spirito del Milan di un tempo. Se lo spirito residuo di alcuni e' quello mostrato in questi giorni chiamassero Sacchi!!!!!!


----------



## Doc55 (12 Settembre 2016)

Dimenticavo : Sacchi e' stato da ragazzo tifoso dell' Inter&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Settembre 2016)

Black ha scritto:


> Complimenti a Criscitiello!! d'accordissimo con lui, su tutto ma proprio tutto!



Quoto. Poi veder parlare così bene di questo Mirabelli mi rincuora.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Settembre 2016)

La redenzione di Criscitiello


----------



## Il Genio (12 Settembre 2016)

Signori, siamo di fronte ad un miracolo, prendete carta e penna e segnatevi la data: 12 Settembre 2016, il sottoscritto è d'accordo con Criscitiello, assurdo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (12 Settembre 2016)

Sto difendendo Fassone dal primo giorno..

Poi dico, uno che per ben due volte non cade nel tranello di Fester vuoi non fargli un applauso?

L'ho già detto, lo ripeto: Fassone ha l'occasione della vita di certo non la spreca per fare un dispetto al Milan o un favore a pelatone fester, si sta circondando di gente di cui si fida e che ritiene capace, tanto più che con tutta la sporcizia accumulata in società hai voglia quanto c'è da sistemare (ricordiamo che fester aveva messo massaro a fare il marketing)..

Avanti tutta senza paura, vogliamo un Milan nuovo, vincente e moderno..non un Milan che vada avanti ANCORA a croggiolarsi sui ricordi del berlusconismo..


----------



## Edric (12 Settembre 2016)

Uno dei migliori editoriali che ho letto quest'anno. 

Sarebbe da scolpire nel marmo, specie la parte sulle "bandiere".


----------



## -Lionard- (12 Settembre 2016)

Sono d'accordissimo con Criscitiello ma la macchina del fango non è ancora partita. Questo è solo un gustoso aperitivo. Aspettate di leggere cosa scriveranno durante la sessione di mercato di gennaio. Al primo nome che susciterà dubbi e perplessità tra i tifosi, le vedove del Condor inizieranno a ululare dalla disperazione e battendosi il petto ci ricorderanno che "Quando c'era lui...".


----------



## hiei87 (12 Settembre 2016)

Criscitiello si fa perdonare i deliri su galliani dell'ultimo giorno di mercato. Quando vuole, anche lui dice cose oneste e sensate.
Spero abbia ragione sopratutto su Mirabelli, perchè sinceramente è un nome che, quando è uscito, mi ha lasciato perplesso.


----------



## Coripra (12 Settembre 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordissimo con Criscitiello ma la macchina del fango non è ancora partita. Questo è solo un gustoso aperitivo. Aspettate di leggere cosa scriveranno durante la sessione di mercato di gennaio. Al primo nome che susciterà dubbi e perplessità tra i tifosi, le vedove del Condor inizieranno a ululare dalla disperazione e battendosi il petto ci ricorderanno che "Quando c'era lui...".



non solo... se si spenderanno "solo" 50 o meno diranno che non ci sono i soldi promessi (e "magari" invece era che non c'erano i giocatori da comprare), se ne spenderanno 150 diranno che li hanno spesi male...

...alla prossima puntata...
_(sequitur)_


----------



## Aragorn (12 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Riporto per sommi capi l'editoriale odierno di Criscitiello (si, proprio lui) che su TMW afferma concetti clamorosamente lucidi e condivisibili. Vi invito a leggere e commentare.
> 
> "Innanzitutto la vecchia proprietà spera, com'è logico, che la nuova faccia peggio in modo tale da non offuscarla. D'altronde 30 anni non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, *in tutto questo tempo stringi rapporti con la stampa, banche, uomini del calcio, tifoseria organizzata. Ma Fassone sta facendo un lavoro importante. Quale? Piazza pulita.
> Questo è l'unico modo per fare il bene della società. E infatti, puntualmente, è partita la macchina del fango*.
> ...


----------



## Theochedeo (12 Settembre 2016)

Per quel che può valere poco fa ho sentito (per caso) lo streaming di un programma di premium sul loro sito sportmediaset. In collegamento c'era anche franco agl'ordini e prima di chiudere il suo collegamento ha VOLUTO FORZARE una battuta sempre riguardo alla questione interisti/fassone/nuova proprietà. UNO SCHIFO TOTALE.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Settembre 2016)

A me personalmente non frega niente delle bandiere in società. Io voglio che il Milan torni a fare il Milan, dettando legge in campionato e in Europa. C'è molto da ricostruire e, se ami il Milan, accetti anche ruoli di minore importanza e di fare la gavetta nel ruolo di dirigente. Ma queste "bandiere" amano le poltrone comode, la macchina già bella e pronta. Allora meglio ripartire senza bandiere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Riporto per sommi capi l'editoriale odierno di Criscitiello (si, proprio lui) che su TMW afferma concetti clamorosamente lucidi e condivisibili. Vi invito a leggere e commentare.
> 
> "Innanzitutto la vecchia proprietà spera, com'è logico, che la nuova faccia peggio in modo tale da non offuscarla. D'altronde 30 anni non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, *in tutto questo tempo stringi rapporti con la stampa, banche, uomini del calcio, tifoseria organizzata. Ma Fassone sta facendo un lavoro importante. Quale? Piazza pulita.
> Questo è l'unico modo per fare il bene della società. E infatti, puntualmente, è partita la macchina del fango*.
> ...



Ho sempre criticato CRiscitiello ma a sto giro quot in tutto alla grande, interessante pure il pezzo su Mirabelli io francamente non lo conoscevo ma dopo quello che ho letto soono fiduciosa, bella la stoccata su Del Piero poteva tranquillamente stare zitto, sono d'accordo pure sulla parte di Costacurta e co a parole sono bravi tutti ma poi quando c'è la possibilità di entrare in società scappano tutti perchè non hanno le ....


----------



## Casnop (12 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Riporto per sommi capi l'editoriale odierno di Criscitiello (si, proprio lui) che su TMW afferma concetti clamorosamente lucidi e condivisibili. Vi invito a leggere e commentare.
> 
> "Innanzitutto la vecchia proprietà spera, com'è logico, che la nuova faccia peggio in modo tale da non offuscarla. D'altronde 30 anni non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, *in tutto questo tempo stringi rapporti con la stampa, banche, uomini del calcio, tifoseria organizzata. Ma Fassone sta facendo un lavoro importante. Quale? Piazza pulita.
> Questo è l'unico modo per fare il bene della società. E infatti, puntualmente, è partita la macchina del fango*.
> ...


Criscitiello vuole candidarsi come megafono di un Milan lontano dal duopolio Mediaset-Sky? Chissà, certo questa analisi è di rara acutezza e verosimiglianza. Per noi milanisti è il tempo della verità e dei fatti. Ce lo possiamo permettere, il denaro che ci finanzierà non proviene da alcuna parrocchia politica e finanziaria italiana. Quello che verrà, verrà per nostre capacità e non per grazia ricevuta. Avremo la grande stampa contro? Ci faremo trovare pronti a questo esaltante momento.


----------



## Coripra (12 Settembre 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Mah, oramai il mondo del web è così. Si sparano iperboli, chi la pensa diversamente è un paria. Non conosco Criscitello. Spero per la sua credibilità che abbia informazione precise sulla mancanza di incisività di Nedved e Zanetti, le cui rispettive società saranno felicissime - immagino - di stipendiarli inutilmente. La parte sottolineata la trovo grottesca, addirittura "un grande giocatore non è *mai* un grande dirigente".



A onor del vero, ho letto l'articolo integrale e Criscitiello scrive "Un grande dirigente non è _*quasi mai *_una vecchia bandiera. "
E riguardo a Nedved e Zanetti. "Nedved alla Juve incide molto poco *tra due colossi come Marotta e Paratici.* Zanetti all'Inter idem."

Del resto [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] ha giustamente sintetizzato.


----------



## ps18ps (12 Settembre 2016)

come on condividere questo articolo. I dirigenti sono professionisti, non sono tifosi.


----------



## naliM77 (12 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Riporto per sommi capi l'editoriale odierno di Criscitiello (si, proprio lui) che su TMW afferma concetti clamorosamente lucidi e condivisibili. Vi invito a leggere e commentare.
> 
> "Innanzitutto la vecchia proprietà spera, com'è logico, che la nuova faccia peggio in modo tale da non offuscarla. D'altronde 30 anni non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, *in tutto questo tempo stringi rapporti con la stampa, banche, uomini del calcio, tifoseria organizzata. Ma Fassone sta facendo un lavoro importante. Quale? Piazza pulita.
> Questo è l'unico modo per fare il bene della società. E infatti, puntualmente, è partita la macchina del fango*.
> ...



Che poi, continuo a non capire la critica "tutti ex interisti"...mah...

3 persone su 30/40 che ne arriveranno e per la "stampa" diventano tutti interisti. Che pena.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Settembre 2016)

Perfetto!!! Portavoce del pensiero dei tifosi.


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Riporto per sommi capi l'editoriale odierno di Criscitiello (si, proprio lui) che su TMW afferma concetti clamorosamente lucidi e condivisibili. Vi invito a leggere e commentare.
> 
> "Innanzitutto la vecchia proprietà spera, com'è logico, che la nuova faccia peggio in modo tale da non offuscarla. D'altronde 30 anni non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, *in tutto questo tempo stringi rapporti con la stampa, banche, uomini del calcio, tifoseria organizzata. Ma Fassone sta facendo un lavoro importante. Quale? Piazza pulita.
> Questo è l'unico modo per fare il bene della società. E infatti, puntualmente, è partita la macchina del fango*.
> ...



Bene bene su quasi tutto sopratutto su Mirabelli che anche a me piace molto, ma non sono d'accordo su quello scritto su Albertini, per me Demetrio ne ha tutto il diritto di criticare e dire quello che pensa, quindi quelle non sono solo fotine... detto questo, ritengo che una bandiera in società è indispensabile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2016)

Botta da fuori sotto il sette.



Speriamo non sia solo un articolo da hipster del calcio.


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Settembre 2016)

gran bell'articolo di Criscitiello, inaspettato da parte sua. 

a me della bandiera in società frega poco, mi interessa che si lavori bene senza raccomandazioni o inciuci tipici alla galliani. 

se il buon giorno si vede dal mattino però, è vergognoso come stanno infangando la nuova società senza che si sia ancora visto praticamente nulla. 
poi a tempo debito li aspetto tutti sul carro questi schifosi della tv/stampa italiana (sky in primis).


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Riporto per sommi capi l'editoriale odierno di Criscitiello (si, proprio lui) che su TMW afferma concetti clamorosamente lucidi e condivisibili. Vi invito a leggere e commentare.
> 
> "Innanzitutto la vecchia proprietà spera, com'è logico, che la nuova faccia peggio in modo tale da non offuscarla. D'altronde 30 anni non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, *in tutto questo tempo stringi rapporti con la stampa, banche, uomini del calcio, tifoseria organizzata. Ma Fassone sta facendo un lavoro importante. Quale? Piazza pulita.
> Questo è l'unico modo per fare il bene della società. E infatti, puntualmente, è partita la macchina del fango*.
> ...



Fa strano trovarsi d'accordo con Criscitiello, ma questa volta ha scritto un'analisi davvero lucida e condivisibile sotto molti punti di vista.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (13 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Riporto per sommi capi l'editoriale odierno di Criscitiello (si, proprio lui) che su TMW afferma concetti clamorosamente lucidi e condivisibili. Vi invito a leggere e commentare."*Innanzitutto la vecchia proprietà spera, com'è logico, che la nuova faccia peggio in modo tale da non offuscarla*. D'altronde 30 anni non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, *in tutto questo tempo stringi rapporti con la stampa, banche, uomini del calcio, tifoseria organizzata. Ma Fassone sta facendo un lavoro importante. Quale? Piazza pulita.Questo è l'unico modo per fare il bene della società. E infatti, puntualmente, è partita la macchina del fango*. Il Milan in mano agli interisti! Roba che manco all'asilo... i dirigenti, infatti, non hanno colori. Galliani era juventino ed ha fatto la storia del Milan. Se Fassone ha scelto Mirabelli è per un unico motivo: ha avuto le palle di scegliere un vero DS.*Quelli che invece si erano proposti, o che avevano fatto chiamare da amici politici o imprenditori, ci sono rimasti male.* Fassone, secondo noi, ha trovato la persona giusta per il mercato del Milan. Sapete perchè? Perché chi lo conosce sa che aveva fatto relazioni positive su Murillo e Brozovic, negativa su Kondogbia, aveva chiuso per Milik un anno fa e prima ancora Aubmeyang. In Brasile addirittura aveva fatto doppietta: Gabriel Jesus-Gabigol. *Fassone questo non lo ha dimenticato e quando ha dovuto scegliere il DS lo ha fatto basandosi su questo, sulla meritocrazia. Dio esiste*. Mirabelli ha fatto la sua gavetta, non ama apparire in pubblico, le foto che circolano in rete sono molto vecchie. Ogni anno va per due mesi in sud america e le partite vuole vederle sui campi, non si fa consigliare da procuratori o da amici. Ausilio sa di aver perso molto, ma per ora si appoggia con Kia. Quindi si, possiamo dire che Fassone è Marotta e Mirabelli è Paratici. Manca ancora un presidente come Agnelli e una bandiera alla Nedved. *Ma la bandiera serve? Beh, se sono quelle di questi giorni, la risposta è no. E parlo di Albertini che posta fotine, e Costacurta e Ambrosini che preferiscono restare a Sky dove guadagnano bene e non hanno responsabilità o pressioni. Rimane Maldini che però sembra aver declinato. Prima il problema era Galliani, adesso invece? Forse manca la voglia di farsi il mazzo*, se Maldini vuole la tavola è bella apparecchiata, ma forse lui non è la persona giusta. Anche perché un grande giocatore non è mai un grande dirigente. Nedved e Zanetti incidono pochissimo all'Inter e alla Juve. Come Del Piero, altra bandiera a chiacchiere che parla del Milan senza conoscerne nulla. La Juve lo ha segato perché per la società è stato soltanto un calciatore che cercava più soldi e quindi lo hanno spedito in Australia. *Il tifoso deve capire che quasi mai quello che vede è reale. Molti calciatori si nascondono dietro la loro grandezza ma poi usano le società come bancomat.*"


Condivido in pieno, ma la prima frase è stata mal interpretata, a mio parere. Infatti Criscitiello non parla di proprietà, ma del "vecchio Milan". Non ha osato fare il nome di Galliani, non si sa mai... Alla proprietà che il Milan faccia male _non conviene_, gli si ritorcerebbe contro nel giro di pochi mesi. L'unica persona che vedrebbe bene il fallimento è il condorAsino, magari con la speranza di tornare a ragliare...E sono altrettanto convinto che la campagna mediatica sugli interisti nella dirigenza e le mancate bandiere sia orchestrata da lui e dai suoi tirapiedi..


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Settembre 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Riporto per sommi capi l'editoriale odierno di Criscitiello (si, proprio lui) che su TMW afferma concetti clamorosamente lucidi e condivisibili. Vi invito a leggere e commentare.
> 
> "Innanzitutto la vecchia proprietà spera, com'è logico, che la nuova faccia peggio in modo tale da non offuscarla. D'altronde 30 anni non si cancellano con un colpo di spugna, *in tutto questo tempo stringi rapporti con la stampa, banche, uomini del calcio, tifoseria organizzata. Ma Fassone sta facendo un lavoro importante. Quale? Piazza pulita.
> Questo è l'unico modo per fare il bene della società. E infatti, puntualmente, è partita la macchina del fango*.
> ...





Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La redenzione di Criscitiello





Now i'm here ha scritto:


> gran bell'articolo di Criscitiello, inaspettato da parte sua.
> 
> a me della bandiera in società frega poco, mi interessa che si lavori bene senza raccomandazioni o inciuci tipici alla galliani.
> 
> ...



Criscitiello ha scritto cose vere e che tutti pensiamo. Ma detto questo non dimentichiamoci della melma che ci ha tirato addosso quando ad esempio cacciamo un Gattuso ormai alla frutta calcisticamente parlando. Criscitiello non è scemo, non è diverso da tutti gli altri lacchè in giro... ha scritto queste cose perchè spera di raccogliere nella sua cerchia di amicizie qualche pezzo grosso della nuova dirigenza, cosa che fino ad oggi non aveva.
Fin'ora si vedono solo tanti avvoltoi che pensano ad abbuffarsi sui resti del Milan. Di gente che ci tiene veramente non ne vedo... Speriamo che sia Fassone


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Settembre 2016)

Sará un avvoltoio, ma condivido in pieno.

Ci mancherebbe poi che la dirigenza venga scelta in base al tifo o alla squadra di provenienza.
Come se la Ferrari rifutasse Newey come progettista perché ha progettato le RedBull.


----------



## Coripra (13 Settembre 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Criscitiello ha scritto cose vere e che tutti pensiamo. Ma detto questo non dimentichiamoci della melma che ci ha tirato addosso quando ad esempio cacciamo un Gattuso ormai alla frutta calcisticamente parlando. Criscitiello non è scemo, non è diverso da tutti gli altri lacchè in giro... ha scritto queste cose perchè spera di raccogliere nella sua cerchia di amicizie qualche pezzo grosso della nuova dirigenza, cosa che fino ad oggi non aveva.
> Fin'ora si vedono solo tanti avvoltoi che pensano ad abbuffarsi sui resti del Milan. Di gente che ci tiene veramente non ne vedo... Speriamo che sia Fassone



Fassone (come del resto Mirabelli) ci terrà perchè questa è l'occasione della vita: prendere una società calcistica sfasciata e riportarla, con nuovi potenti padroni, ai fasti del passato.
Poi che tifi Lissone piuttosto che Pozzuolese o che abbia lavorato per Pincopalla sai che ce ne può importare.
L'importante è che lavori bene. E secondo me lo farà (faranno)


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2016)

Ha detto bene Campopiano (dichiarazione pesantissima da parte di un giornalista): "E' ripartito il terrorismo mediatico."


----------



## Nils Liedholm (13 Settembre 2016)

Criscitiello si sta solo preparando il terreno con la nuova proprietà.


----------



## Aron (13 Settembre 2016)

Sempre Campopiano: "C'è una parte che assiste agli eventi e valuta quello che accade, un'altra parte che non vuole che accadano."


----------

